# Necesito un sensor de temperatura que lo lea la computadora



## scoronado

Necesito un sensor de temperatura que lo lea la computadora , estoy haciendo mi proyecto de tesis en informática y diseño un software en visual basic que necesita para una función leer la temperatura del recinto. 

No conozco mucho de electrónica pero quisiera me ayudaran... gracias.


----------



## MaMu

Definitivamente usa un LM35, es de lo mas sencillo que hay. Pero debes especificar mediante que puerto de la PC lo deseas controlar.


----------



## scoronado

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Definitivamente usa un LM35, es de lo mas sencillo que hay. Pero debes especificar mediante que puerto de la PC lo deseas controlar.



me gustaria controlarlo o por serial o por usb, pero donde consigo eso, tu sabes como  y donde???? y disculpa la molestia


----------



## MaMu

En primer lugar aqui tienes el DataSheet del LM35, su funcionamiento es muy sencillo, sufre variaciones de 10mV por cada ºC.
*Sensor*
http://www.facstaff.bucknell.edu/mastascu/eLessonsHTML/Sensors/LM35.pdf
*Conversor A/D*
http://www.national.com/ds/DC/ADC0801.pdf

Tu idea es hacer un termómetro, algo asi como se ve en la siguiente imagen:






Podrias buscar la hoja de datos de estos componentes para entender bien el funcionamiento y la conversión. El ADJ del LM35 sirve de ajuste, podes colocar ahi algun pote de 10k para calibrar una temperatura de base. La salida del conversor AD (ADC0804) está libre para que la implementes en el puerto del pc que prefieras. Además inclui la fuente de alimentación externa en el caso de que no quieras tomar tensión de la PC.


----------



## Marcelo

El LINK de MaMu está roto. Aquí hay uno que funciona:

http://www.henrik-reimers.de/downloads/lm_35.pdf

Pregunta: MaMu, por qué subes la referencia de tierra 1,4 V?

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu

Porque debe estar por encima de 0V, es en el caso de usarlo con 16F84A . En un rato subo el mismo circuito pero en la versión puerto Serie (usando Max232 y Pic 16F84A), ahi notarán las diferencias.


----------



## MaMu

*MaMuS Thermal Control 2005
Basado en el Pic 16F84A. Agradecimientos a "WM" por las correcciones de Assembler. Software desarrollado en Delphi 7. Autor : MaMu
*

*Circuito*




*Programa*




*Soft Pic*
Thermal Source


----------



## scoronado

tu tienes ese equipo, los drivers o algo asi, cuanto sale si me l vendes tu?


----------



## MaMu

scoronado dijo:
			
		

> tu tienes ese equipo, los drivers o algo asi, cuanto sale si me l vendes tu?



Amigo, este foro no es para comercializar (puedes leer las Políticas del Foro, además soy partidario del hard libre ). Mis intensiónes son ayudarte a construir tu mismo el dispositivo, asi como logres una clara comprensión del funcionamiento. Los planos circuitales, son los que he descripto más arriba. Además he dado el link de descarga del programa para el PicMicro, ahorrandote la programación del mismo. Lo puedes programar con cualquier programador de Pic, como JDM , ProPic2 , NoPPP, etc. El software para el mismo lo puedes diseñar en el lenguaje que tu manejes, yo lo he programado en Delphi, es el lenguaje que más me gusta.

Saludos, y como dijo Einstein, para obtener una idea se necesitan dos cosas : "1% de imaginación y un 99% de transpiración".


----------



## scoronado

comprare las cosas esta semana y te aviso. muchas gracias de verdad


----------



## astrohurt

yo quiero iniciar ese proyecto, espero mamu que me puedas ir guiando, primero averiguare que elemento puedo encontrar en mi zona

gracias


----------



## MaMu

Disculpame la demora, estuve algo atareado, aqui te he adjuntado el programa para el pic.


----------



## scoronado

me gustaria que facilitaras el plano de el sensor de temperatura, osea, la conexión con el pc, me enviastes unos al principio en el foro pero luego no los puedo ver..

gracias y disculpa la molestia


----------



## scoronado

Hola mamu, necesito el programa fuente para programar el pic 16F84A urgente por favor asi como un buen programador de pic. 

Ayudame, gracias.


----------



## sayaman5010

Estoy construyendo algo parecido a esto. Tengo un proyecto donde pondre 7 sensores de temperatura donde los estare sensando desde la PC; el programa lo estoy haciendo en Visual Basic(6.0); el convertidor que uso es el ADC0804, y el sensor de Temperatura es el LM335, hasta ahorita he logrado sensar en resolucion de 2°C. y estoy tratanto de que me de el ADC la resolucion de 1°C. Los diagramas todavia no los escaneo o no los he pasado a mi PC, pero espero pasarlos en estos dias y publicarlos, lo q' si tengo es gran parte del programa ,puede leer los datos del ADC(7 bits-pin2 al pin 8), reiniciar el contador(escribir en el pin9) y incrementar el contador(escribir en el pín 1)- Los pines son del puerto paralelo DB25- 
Aqui Pongo el diagrama de bloques y el programa-cabe mencionar que todavia falta retocar el programa, pero la base almenos ya esta-


----------



## Jarold

sayaman5010 dijo:
			
		

> Estoy construyendo algo parecido a esto. Tengo un proyecto donde pondre 7 sensores de temperatura donde los estare sensando desde la PC; el programa lo estoy haciendo en Visual Basic(6.0); el convertidor que uso es el ADC0804, y el sensor de Temperatura es el LM335, hasta ahorita he logrado sensar en resolucion de 2°C. y estoy tratanto de que me de el ADC la resolucion de 1°C. Los diagramas todavia no los escaneo o no los he pasado a mi PC, pero espero pasarlos en estos dias y publicarlos, lo q' si tengo es gran parte del programa ,puede leer los datos del ADC(7 bits-pin2 al pin 8), reiniciar el contador(escribir en el pin9) y incrementar el contador(escribir en el pín 1)- Los pines son del puerto paralelo DB25-
> Aqui Pongo el diagrama de bloques y el programa-cabe mencionar que todavia falta retocar el programa, pero la base almenos ya esta-



Hola, soy nuevo por estos lugares, pero me interesó mucho tu proyecto de hecho yo estoy en una situación similar y es que necesito desarrollar un termometro digital para ganar creditos en este semestre, podrias ayudarme con hacerme llegar el material que tienes al respecto, tambien debo usar el LM35 y un LCD para visualizar la temperatura medida (rango deseable de -20ºC a +150ºC)y desarrolar un software para ajustar el sensor a cero. Por tu ayuda Gracias de antemano.


----------



## davistro

Un saludo a toda la comunidad felicitando porque esta de lujo la pagina.

Soy nuevito por aca y tambien en esto de la electronica y he buscado mucho sobre esto y por fin encuentro algo. Tengo el siguiente problema

Me dejaron hacer un proyecto que mida una variable fisica pero ya me ganaron el sensor de temperatura asi que he decidido hacerlo de presion y mi diagrama a bloques consta de las siguientes partes:

un sensor mpx2010d conectado a un amplificador AU741 despues a un convertidor ADC804 y este ultimo a un bufer 74ls244 que va a ir a un puerto paralelo, dejo el diagrama por si lo quieren checar

Espero me puedan dar su opinion y mi problema es que no se como hacer el programa para que lea desde el puerto paralelo si alguien me puede pasar uno que haga la medicion de algun sensor pues se los agradeceria


----------



## juanjito01

Gente, al igual que uds me encuentro en un proyecto similar, aunque lo mio no es la electronica, necesito de su gran ayuda!

arme la placa, con el lm35, y el deco ADC0804 como estan hablando aqui. la pregunta del millon es.....  como tomo la referencia de la salida para saber que voltaje entro al deco...

es decir. si al deco entra entran 3 volts. cual seria su salida binaria??

asi con esto podria calcular la escala de temperaturas de mi termometro!  tambien si alguien tiene algo de esto implementado en Visual Basic, no tiene idea de la ayuda a la humanidad que esta haciendo!!!  MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!


----------



## MaMu

juanjito01 dijo:
			
		

> Gente, al igual que uds me encuentro en un proyecto similar, aunque lo mio no es la electronica, necesito de su gran ayuda!
> 
> arme la placa, con el lm35, y el deco ADC0804 como estan hablando aqui. la pregunta del millon es.....  como tomo la referencia de la salida para saber que voltaje entro al deco...
> 
> es decir. si al deco entra entran 3 volts. cual seria su salida binaria??
> 
> asi con esto podria calcular la escala de temperaturas de mi termometro!  tambien si alguien tiene algo de esto implementado en Visual Basic, no tiene idea de la ayuda a la humanidad que esta haciendo!!!  MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!



Usa como tensión de referencia 2.5V, toma el cuidado proveer esta tensión con algun regulador o con alguna fuente de pc, ya que de lo contrario se te filtrará ruido (ripple). El LM35 varía 10 mV por cada grado centígrado de aumento de temperatura. El conversor que estás usando es por aproximaciones sucesivas (ADC0804), con lo que en la salida encontrarás su representación binaria, de allí en más puedes continuar el circuito como lo requieras, o bien, ingresar los datos y leerlos directamente desde el puerto paralelo.

Saludos.


----------



## juanjito01

Ante todo pido paciencia!!

el tema es asi, estoy siguiendo los pasos de la mayoria de los circuitos que estan dando vueltas. algunos dicen que de tension de referencia use 1.volt.  hasta aca vamos bien, el tema son los bits de la salida... como calcular el significado que estos me estan mandando al paralelo... se entiende???

muchas gracias y disculpen mi ignorancia!!!

saludos!!


----------



## juanjito01

sres... sigo con las pruebas, enganche la placa con la intensión que aunque sea mida cualquier dato.. pero no... no mide nada....

baje algun testeador del lpt1 hecho en visual, pero dan a entender como que mo miran los hilos 2 al 9 que son los que debereia leer para obtener la medicion.... alguien sabe en que estoy fallando.. o como tengo que hacer??? o la mejor forma de medir la llegada a dichos hilos???  

desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## MaMu

juanjito01 dijo:
			
		

> sres... sigo con las pruebas, enganche la placa con la intensión que aunque sea mida cualquier dato.. pero no... no mide nada....
> 
> baje algun testeador del lpt1 hecho en visual, pero dan a entender como que mo miran los hilos 2 al 9 que son los que debereia leer para obtener la medicion.... alguien sabe en que estoy fallando.. o como tengo que hacer??? o la mejor forma de medir la llegada a dichos hilos???
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias!




Te sugiero que revises este Link, alli mismo tienes un soft para monitorear el puerto paralelo, a mi criterio es el mejor que hay y más simple.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/rutinas-i-puertos-182/

Saludos.


----------



## juanjito01

Gracias por tu ayuda mamu, esta tarde pruebo con el  soft que recomendaste... igual detecte que el problema esta al leer los datos con el paralelo... es decir.. leer los 8 bits con el puerto... si alguien puede ser un poco mas especifico.. se lo voy a agradecer..

muchas gracias por su paciencia...


----------



## JAVIER ERNESTO LOPEZ MOR

hola, necesito por favor que me envies tu proyecto de sensor de temperatura, enviemelo lo antes posible, gracias


----------



## waldopanozo

consegui un proyecto en internet de una termometro digital que utiliza un lm35 un adc0804 un pic16f84 un max232 para conectarse con la pc pero talvez algo esta fallando por que no puedo encontrar respuesta en el pc rogaria me ayuden gracias, talvez como  probar mis componentes o como deberia funcionar gracias


----------



## MaMu

waldopanozo dijo:
			
		

> consegui un proyecto en internet de una termometro digital que utiliza un lm35 un adc0804 un pic16f84 un max232 para conectarse con la pc pero talvez algo esta fallando por que no puedo encontrar respuesta en el pc rogaria me ayuden gracias, talvez como  probar mis componentes o como deberia funcionar gracias



que lenguaje de programación utilizas?

PD : el problema es en cuanto a software o a nivel electrónico? podrías dar más detalles?

Saludos.


----------



## al9

hola.

Hay por ahi varios chips incluso de 3 patas que via serie son termómetros. Ahi va un ejemplo:

http://www.maxim-ic.com/appnotes.cfm/appnote_number/3424


----------



## -k-m-

Que tal colegas? como va todo?
No se mucho de electronica y necesito elaborar un termometro el cual lo pueda conectar y registrar la temperatura en mi compu, he estado buscando, y encontre que puedo usar un transistor LM35, pero no se como conectarlo, no tengo ningun diagrama, pienso conectarlo por medio de un DB9.
Y si no es mucho pedir, tambien una orientacion sobre el software.



Gracias y espero su pronta respuesta!


----------



## alonsojpd

Este artículo http://www.ajpdsoft.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=265 os puede ser de gran ayuda, explica paso a paso como contectar y configurar una tarjeta de adquisición de datos a un pc. También incluye el código fuente de la aplicación que se utiliza.


----------



## sergitoms

Hola pues soy estudiante de preparatoria y el profesor nos encargó un ultimo proyecto el cual consiste hacer un Termómetro digital con un sensor LM35Z   conectado a un transistor darlington  que a su vez tiene salida a un convertidor A/D, despues pasa a un circuito  74LS47 y por ultimo dividir los datos en dos displays  de siete segmentos....... todo esto armado en un protoboard mi nivel de conocimientos de la electronica es casi nulo...... y mi materia es Electrónica de Potencia.... (por eso usamos el darlington).

Lo que nesecito es el diagrama y como calibrar el sensor sdaludos y gracias....


----------



## tiopepe123

El darlington para que lo necesitas???? para calentar???



que convertidor AD utilizas, un ICL o un ca3161ñññ

No tiene escusa estar en industrial y no tener ni idea de electronica, espero poderte guiar pero no hacerte  el proyecto

Por cierto yo tengo ingenieria industrial y se electronica.


----------



## sergitoms

Hola..... si pues el  Darlington  lo nesecito para demostrar su funcionamiento  y para que amplifique la señal del LM35Z ya que sabemos que su salida es 10mv por cada grado Cº, para eso nesecito el Amp. OP. que va configurado como no inversor  y pues su salida va a ir variando dependiendo del LM35Z...... el Convertidor A/D es  el siguiente:  ADC0809.....
Saludos y ojalá me puedan ayudar....
y pues como materia técnica escogí Mecatrónica, por lo cual solo me dan una embarradita de todo es por eso que mis conocimientos son muy básicos.


----------



## calvete

buenas a todos, espero que aun esten visitando el foro. en la presente les comento que realicé un circuito con LM35DZ, un ADC0804 y un MAX232, haa y un PIC 16F84A para capturar temperatura desde la pc mediante puerto serie, el soft esta hecho en LabVIEW y el proceso de adquisición me funciona bien, pero el problema es el siguiente y aun no se de que parte es el problema. Resulta que yo adquiero unos 50 datos por segundo, y cada ves que se hace el barrido para detectar la temperatura, recibo un valor muy distinto, es decir, supongase que la temperatura ambiente es de 28ºC, y cuando el pc recibe el primer dato me da 29ºC, el segundo es 35ºC, el tercero sería unos 21ºC y asi sucesivamente, por lo tanto tomé como solución recojer muchos datos y hacer un promedio para que me de un valor real muy aproximado y asi me funciona bien. mi pregunta es, el circuito esta funcionando bien, o sea, el valor enviado desde el circuito debe saltar tanto y uno tiene que hacer un promedio mediante software como lo estoy haciendo? o el valor deberia ser constante si la temperatura no cambia?

si alguien me puede colaborar con eso le agradezco enormemente ya que para adquirir un dato real de temperatura despues de hacer promedio y esas cosas me esta tomando mas de 2 segundos y tengo que controlar un proceso con muchos componentes y tengo que sensar muchas cosas constantemente, y un segundo es mucho tiempo para una sola cosa, gracias.


----------



## Eduardo

calvete dijo:
			
		

> ... mi pregunta es, el circuito esta funcionando bien, o sea, el valor enviado desde el circuito debe saltar tanto y uno tiene que hacer un promedio mediante software como lo estoy haciendo? o el valor deberia ser constante si la temperatura no cambia?



Salta demasiado.  
Pone un esquema del circuito para tratar de ver donde esta el/los problemas.


----------



## calvete

Gracias, antes de cualquier cosa, te cuento que he probado varias configuraciones de conexion, por ejemplo tener RD y CS en tierra, tambien trabajar con el INTE al aire, tambien generando el reloj mediante el pic, en fin.., y siempre me dan los mismos resultado. cada dato venidero es diferente al anterior con una tolerancia de 8 grados aproximadamente al valor real. Esta es la configuracion actual que tengo, y mas abajo dejo el programa del pic. Doy credito de las subrutinas al libre de microcontroladores pic 16f84


----------



## calvete

que pena, se me olvidaba subir el programa del pic, ahí va!


----------



## Eduardo

Ahi lo unico sospechoso son los 5V y la masa analogica del ADC0804.

El MAX232 puede estar metiendo ruido en masa y 5V al conmutar los capacitores, lo aconsejable  es darle al conversor una alimentacion exclusiva (ya que ademas la usa de referencia) con un 78L05 + capacitores (en Vcc=Vref y Vcc/2).
La masa analogica tiene que contener exclusivamente al LM35, a Vin- , a la masa del 78L05 + caps, el C de 150pF y la R de 330ohms.  De ahi, recien una pista fina a la masa digital.

Por las dudas, conviene que ni la masa ni los 5V del MAX232 compartan recorrido con el resto, tiene que salir una pista exclusiva desde los pines del condensador a la salida del regulador.


----------



## calvete

Eduardo, te agradezco enormemente, en este instante me pondré hacer las respectivas pruebas y posteriormente publicaré los resultados, que espero sean favorables. nuevamente muchas gracias por tu colaboración.


----------



## calvete

Hola Eduardo, pues te cuento que realice las pruebas que me recomendaste y aunque no me dieron resultado, me ayudaron a determinar que lo mas posible es que sea ruido infiltrado en el circuito, tal vez exterior, debido a que estoy trabajando en una protoboard al frente del computador, y pues supongo que el PC me puede estar generando ruido. sin embargo el error se me redujo un poco, antes era de aproximadamente 15 grados, ahora bajó a 6 como lo muestro en la grafica. Seguiré probando cosas haber que mas puedo hacer, de todas maneras muchas gracias por todo.

No se si sea el espacio para esta pregunta, pero alguien sabe como puedo hacer u promedio de datos dentro del PIC?.

Gracias..


----------



## Eduardo

Ojo!  la protoboard es muy comoda, pero es infernal el ruido que mete. Circuitos sensibles directamente ni se pueden armar ahi.

Coloca en la base de la protoboard alguna lamina metalica conectada a masa, el ruido generalmente disminuye bastante, si no es suficiente vas a tener que hacer el circuito impreso o montarlo en una placa generica.

A un juego de protoboard que tengo le despegue el aluminio de la base y le puse una placa de cobre a masa.


----------



## calvete

Eduardo, gracias por la aclaracion, ya me estaba imaginando que el problema podría venir de la proto, sinembargo necesitaba esta confirmación. Voy a probar con el circuito impreso haber como me va. muchas gracias..


----------



## eltonyjefe

veo que algunos ya les funciona con el lm35, adc0804, max232 y el pic 16f84, pero nadie aporta el programa de la pc, yo me estoy haciendo bolas con el programa en delphi que encontre, pero no logro corregirle algunos errores.

necesito alguno en visual vbasic, que alli le entiendo un poco mas.

mi idea es que al llegar una temperatura determinada se encendiera un led, pero como no se ensamblador, necesito saber como envio un pulso por el serial. delphi no se nada.

realize el que sale en monografias. gracias


----------



## Mushito

Calvete, esa grafica un desastre, eso en la realidad no debería ser así, me recuerda cuando estaba armando en un PCB un bardisplay que respondía a la temperatura, los leds subían y bajaban, algunos se quedaban parcialmente encendidos.
Prueba lo siguiente:
Conéctale un capacitor electrolítico entre masa y la entrada del ADC (pin 6) el valor debería de ser entre 1uF a 4.7uF y nos cuentas como cambio tu grafica. Aparentemente es el ruido que se esta entrando por el ADC. También ponle otro capacitor electrolítico entre masa y el pin 9 que es de referencia.

P.D. podrías subir el programa del PIC en HEX?


----------



## eltonyjefe

hola, he echo un programa en visualbasic, que pretende leer la temperatura del sensor, con los mismos materiales que calvete, pero sin la misma programacion del PIC.



resulta que solo me da numeros entre 256 y 240, algunas hasta 127, pero aun desconectando el sensor me sigue dando esas lecturas.

tengo mal el programa?

voy a implementar el codigo de tu PIC y las mismas conexiones.


----------



## asherar

Hola don "calvete":

En la nota AN510 del manual de Microchip viene un proyecto completo para eso. Yo lo copié 
para un 12C671 pero así nomás no lo pude hacer andar. Es medio delicado porque la trama 
de datos se pierde casi por nada. Un poco que cambie la temperatura del Xtal, la frecuencia 
del micro se corre, y la sincronización con la PC se pierde. Y ahí sí que hasta que vuelve a 
enganchar la trama otra vez pueden pasar tus 2 segundos. 

Por las dudas controla la estabilidad de cada bit del valor digital sin conectar nada a la PC. 
Algunos problemas vienen de una mala elección del punto de tierra en común. En general 
conviene que *el punto* de toma a tierra esté lejos de la entrada al amplificador o al 
conversor A/D. 

Otra cosa: No estás optoacoplando las salidas a PC del micro. Hacerlo puede ayudar con el ruido. Un consejo infalible es OPTOACOPLAR TODO lo digital que entre y salga del micro. 
En especial si va a otro circuito como la PC, que tiene su propia fuente y sus propios ruidos.

También controlá con el medidor de temperatura del téster para ver si la temperatura que medís realmente fluctúa tanto. 

Si desgraciadamente fluctúa fijate si este método te puede servir. Te actualiza el promedio a 
cada muestra nueva que tomes. Como es "en línea" no tarda casi nada.

Acá está la presentación:
(El enlace ha sido quitado por el autor)

El algoritmo básico es: 


		Código:
	

; Parámetros del algoritmo
A = 0.2 
B = 1 - A
; Estos valores son para una relación Ruido/Señal < 5 % 
; Podés cambiarlos según el nivel de ruido esperado en tu señal.
; Con un menor valor de A promedia mejor, pero tiene menor respuesta en frecuencia.

Prom = 0   ; Promedio inicial

lazo    ; Tu lazo de programa con medición en cada paso

     Señal <- tu medición 

     Prom = B * Prom  + A * Señal        ; El algoritmo

     (acá usas vos el valor del promedio)

     goto lazo


El ruido se empieza a cancelar al cabo de unas cuantas mediciones (20-30). 
No tengo la referencia de quien es el autor de ese sencillo algoritmo, pero anda bárbaro. 
Algo más elaborado, es hacer que el promedio sea adaptativo y se ajuste solo al nivel de 
ruido. Pero creo que con esto te debe bastar.

Saludos.


----------



## calvete

muchas gracias por las respuestas, hace mucho no revisaba el foro, les cuento que ya corregí el problema al armar la pcb, al parecer el problemas era ruido producido por la proto. además le implementé una fuente distinta al ADC y al MAX232, para evitar el ruido que este ultimo produce. el salto se ve de ves en cuando y un grado como maximo.

nuevamente muchas gracias


----------



## calvete

E aqui el .HEX

El dato esta disponible cada 6ms aproximadamente ya que el pic hace un promedio de unos 60 datos. con esto busca evitar los saltos erroneos producidos por el fuerte ruido en ambientes fiertes.


----------



## gisela

hola calvete yo estoy tratando de hacer un proyecto similar pero mi rpoblema es que no se programar el pic si me facilitas la información.

gracia de ante mano lo puedes mandar.


----------



## santiago

perdonen que me meta, ya que es para la pc por que usar un pic?

sabiendo programar en muchos programadores, el Qbasic nunca se olvida con una resistencia variable por temperatura ntc y un a/d + el puerto serie o paralelo se puede perfectamente con unas pocas variables y lineas, ya que tenemos la pc para que usar un pic 

si tengo tiempo y solo si tengo tiempo subo el archivo .bas

saludos


----------



## asherar

Hace un tiempo salió un artículo en una revista donde usaban el puerto de juegos de la PC 
(que normalmente no se usa) para sensar una resistencia NTC. Usaban el mismo método 
que para sensar las resistencias de la palanca de un joystick: generando un bucle medían 
el tiempo de una caida RC. Creo que también era en basic. 
Como dijo "Santix", si lo encuentro, ... y tengo tiempo ... lo subo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Hace un tiempo salió un artículo en una revista donde usaban el puerto de juegos de la PC
> (que normalmente no se usa) para sensar una resistencia NTC. Usaban el mismo método
> que para sensar las resistencias de la palanca de un joystick: generando un bucle medían
> el tiempo de una caida RC. Creo que también era en basic....


Bajo DOS los programas llamaban al BIOS ( INT 15h, AH=84h ), que internamente hacia eso.
Bajo Windows llaman a la API  joyGetPos(UINT,LPJOYINF)


----------



## asherar

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Bajo Windows llaman a la API  joyGetPos(UINT,LPJOYINF)...


¿ Y dónde reside esa API ? Viene dentro del paquete de "win" o hay que conseguirla aparte 
como las de acceso al puerto paralelo ("inp" y "out")
¿ Cómo la invoco desde Visual Basic ?


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Y dónde reside esa API ? Viene dentro del paquete de "win" o hay que conseguirla aparte como las de acceso al puerto paralelo ("inp" y "out")


Es del paquete de Windows, esta en la libreria estatica winmm.lib y en la dinamica winmm.dll



> ¿ Cómo la invoco desde Visual Basic ?


Sacando de google un ejemplo: http://www.ex-designz.net/apidetail.asp?api_id=201

Hay listados de APIs para VB (como http://www.xs4all.nl/~rjg70/_vbapi/ref/index.html)  pero es lejos mas completa la "Win32 programmer's reference" aunque los ejemplos son para C (en algunas partes esta online y en otros es un .HLP de entre 6 y 24MB)


----------



## zgouki

Gente, que paso con los links que posteo Mamu al comienzo del hilo? Se ve que la pagina caduco... alguien tiene los esquematicos para resubirlos aqui?
Saludos


----------



## Meta

Muy interesante este tema la verdad.


----------



## drunksss

yo quiero hacer algo parecido pero ando bien perdido


----------



## programador

Hola soy nuevo en lo que se refiere a electronica..., estoy realizando un proyecto del sensor, y utilize el diagrama que publico calvete, la duda es que si se tiene que programar el PIC16F84? que pasa si no se programa?

   en vez de utilizar el puerto serial se puede utilizar el paralelo reemplazando en el dibujo el serial?

 cualquier comentarios es bien recibido...


----------



## christianalldc

Quisisera saber si se puede consegir un programita para esta practica


http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/7356/adquisiciondedatos1.png


- un convertidor ADC0804
- un transductor LM35 (sensor de temperatura)
- 1 res. 10k Ohm.
- 1 capacitor 150 pF
- 8 leds
- 8 res. 220 Ohms.
- conector DB25 macho
Bueno los leds son para que te cerciores de que todo anda bien... estas salidas van al conector DB25 del pin 2 al 9 (LSB-MSB) y este al puerto de impresora configurada en modo EPP en el BIOS al inicio... escoges un pin del 18 al 25 para conectarlo a tierra de tu armado
si puedes aisla la tierra digital DGND si trabajas con muchas conexiones para evitar el ruido... El código es muy simple:

#include"stdio.h"
#include"conio.h"
#include"dos.h"

#define PORT 0x378 //puerto de datos (pines 2 al 9)

void main()
{
while(!kbhit())// mientras no se pulse ninguna tecla
{
int a = ~inportb(PORT);// recibe el dato por el puerto 378
printf(" %d\n",a); // imprime
delay(500); // espera medio segundo
}
}

está en C++ y compilado con el Turbo C++ si kieres le pones interfaz.


----------



## christianalldc

Quisisera saber si se puede consegir un programita para esta practica


http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/7356/adquisiciondedatos1.png


- un convertidor ADC0804
- un transductor LM35 (sensor de temperatura)
- 1 res. 10k Ohm.
- 1 capacitor 150 pF
- 8 leds
- 8 res. 220 Ohms.
- conector DB25 macho
Bueno los leds son para que te cerciores de que todo anda bien... estas salidas van al conector DB25 del pin 2 al 9 (LSB-MSB) y este al puerto de impresora configurada en modo EPP en el BIOS al inicio... escoges un pin del 18 al 25 para conectarlo a tierra de tu armado
si puedes aisla la tierra digital DGND si trabajas con muchas conexiones para evitar el ruido... El código es muy simple:

#include"stdio.h"
#include"conio.h"
#include"dos.h"

#define PORT 0x378 //puerto de datos (pines 2 al 9)

void main()
{
while(!kbhit())// mientras no se pulse ninguna tecla
{
int a = ~inportb(PORT);// recibe el dato por el puerto 378
printf(" %d\n",a); // imprime
delay(500); // espera medio segundo
}
}

está en C++ y compilado con el Turbo C++ si kieres le pones interfaz.


----------



## enigmaelectronica

Lo malo es que no puedo ver el diagrama Exacto ni el codigo fuente del programa que muestre la temperatura en Pantalla por medio de Coordenadas en VisualBasic.

Alguien puede ser tan amable de poner el codigo fuente? porque no me funciona al hacerlo con la libreria IO.DLL   he intentado y hasta he modificado el BIOS de MI PC para Cambiar los Valores de los Puertos en la dirección Paralela 378h


----------



## acidboy

Hola Calvete, y tienes el archivo en .ASM?


----------



## yaresf

hola disculpa podrias volver a asubir el circuito y el programa creo que el enlace esta roto


----------



## JuanDavidAlvarado

mas facil es usar el ds 1620 te evitas el uso del conversor analogo digital cad ya que es un sensor de temperatura que te da el resultado de forma digital


----------



## erikvaz

que tal buen dia alguien me puede ayudar, necesito hacer un programa en visual basic que muestre la temperatura usando un lm35, el adc0408 y puerto paralelo, ya tengo la io.dll  pero no  se como configurar el puerto e/s, o por cual pin, y no se que mas tenga que usar en el circuito, de antemano gracias por su ayuda!!


----------



## juanma77776

hola calvete como estas oye una preguntica como o donde encuentro el programita para tu practica es que estoy usando el max232 perono se como leer los datos en mi pc


----------



## juanma77776

eduardo un favor tusabes que programa usar para capturar los datos en mi pc usando un max 232



Eduardo dijo:


> Ahi lo unico sospechoso son los 5V y la masa analogica del ADC0804.
> 
> El MAX232 puede estar metiendo ruido en masa y 5V al conmutar los capacitores, lo aconsejable  es darle al conversor una alimentacion exclusiva (ya que ademas la usa de referencia) con un 78L05 + capacitores (en Vcc=Vref y Vcc/2).
> La masa analogica tiene que contener exclusivamente al LM35, a Vin- , a la masa del 78L05 + caps, el C de 150pF y la R de 330ohms.  De ahi, recien una pista fina a la masa digital.
> 
> Por las dudas, conviene que ni la masa ni los 5V del MAX232 compartan recorrido con el resto, tiene que salir una pista exclusiva desde los pines del condensador a la salida del regulador.



hola tu sabes que programa usar para la captura de datos con el max232


----------



## navas1989

amigo disculpa podrias explixar como realizas la conexion del circuito al cable q me conecta a la pc


----------

